# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ψυγειάκι

## Gaou

μικρό λ*ειτουργικό* σε οτιδήποτε εμφανισιακή κατάσταση για χάρισμα  :Tongue2:  ή έναντι ευτελούς ποσού ....!

----------

